# Cutting board finishing



## TimK43 (May 29, 2011)

I know that I'm supposed to use mineral oil type finishes on cutting boards but WHY? Why can't I use poly or lacquer or shellac or whatever, as long as it has plenty of time to cure.

I've read articles with opposing views on this subject but I would like the opinion of all you cutting board guys.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

there is no reason why not.
most avoid such a film finish because, especially Poly is a pain to fix (or just rejuvenate) once it gets all cut up.
Shellac is already in most medicines as pill coatings and time release stuff anyway.

I know folks will talk about the ppm level of Cobalt metallic driers - but I don't see where one can transfer enough cobalt off the surface of a cutting board by running a knife blade across it to be harmful - I worry more about the processed junk (or melamine baby formula) in the food to begin with. But your results may vary ;-)


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

I was a Clinical Chemist and toxicologist in another life.
Finishes that are NOT labeled as food safe shouldn't be assumed to be food safe.
Just because a finish is not toxic doesn't mean it is safe to ingest.
Casual contact with a cured finish and ingestion are two different things.

Besides, film finishes are not appropriate for cutting board surfaces.

Only highly refined shellac is used in food and medicine, not the stuff used in wood finishes.

Like thinking: If some water is safe to drink, therefore all water is safe to drink. 

Namaste
Bro. Tenzin


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Tim, another negative with film finishes- such as lacquer, shellac, poly- is that they will get scarred up pretty quickly when the board is used.


----------



## BobTheFish (May 31, 2011)

I probably ingest more and worse chemicals via "hand to mouth" contact when I forget to wipe my hands from working on a project and get a bite to eat. The biggest offender is when I polish metals and forget to clean up, or do so, and there's STILL crap on my hands and I can taste it while I eat. XD


----------



## TimK43 (May 29, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments


----------



## zindel (Feb 22, 2011)

I always use Salad Bowl Finish by General Finishes that stuff is amazing and easy to apply/fix if needed and lasts a long long time


----------



## ghuovinen (May 8, 2010)

Is there a product sold by lowes or HD that I could use to finish a cutting board?


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

I mix food safe mineral oil (often sold as laxative, at drugstores) with beeswax. Works for me.


----------

